# Did Some Chootin and Shoppin at the Range Today.



## Shady (Oct 15, 2016)

Shot off a hundred rounds this morning at the gun range/gun store. Was set on a Beretta in .22LR until I picked it up and handled it. Seemed way to big for my hands and was not comfortable at all.

Then I went to the Ruger counter and manhandled an SR22. OMG is that thing sweet! Shoot Straight even has an exclusive model of the SR22 which the serial number begins with SS. So it is similar to this in the pic below and fits my hand like a glove. This model is only available from Bangers and the Shoot Straight model is of course only available in store at all of their locations around Florida. Lists for $399 but the Ruger counter man said $369. SOLD! Of course as soon as I can slide $369 past my wife's nose!










I was able to score 300 rounds of Tom Landry 'Choot 'Em CCI Mini Mag jacketed Hollow points also! I could have bought more but I just had a shipment from Midwest come in this week of 1500 rds of .22LR. I was thinking seriously of trading in the SP101 .22LR immediately for the SR22. Then I thought, Naaaa. I keep them all!


----------

